# Dog owners face higher risk of catching Covid?



## Grizzly (17 Nov 2020)

Spanish study finds dog owners have 78% higher risk of catching Covid
					

Researchers at the University of Granada and the Andalusian School of Public Health in Spain found owning a dog increased risk by a similar amount as continuing to go into work in person.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Interesting read.  We see that there is community transmission or mystery transmission of Covid.  We never really get to grips on this, other than blame the usual suspects of family gatherings, funerals, food processing plants etc.

Are dog owners more likely to stop and chat while out walking?  I certainly notice that dog walkers seldom move to one side on the footpath, rather people walk around them. Can the dogs be picking up Covid on their paws etc.


----------



## odyssey06 (17 Nov 2020)

That study also reported this finding... which seems counter-intuitive... transmission on the items themselves? Or via interaction with delivery guy?
I don't quite understand what they mean, they went into a shop, purchased the items and then got them sent to their homes?
What about people who ordered online?

_A higher prevalence of the disease was also detected among those surveyed *who had purchased their basic products at a supermarket and then used the home delivery service*, compared to those who brought their shopping home themselves (the risk increased by 94% among the former group). _









						Are Dogs Spreading SARS-CoV-2? Study Finds Living With a Dog Increases Risk of Contracting COVID-19
					

A study conducted by the University of Granada and the Andalusian School of Public Health has analyzed the main risk factors in the transmission of SARS-CoV-2 during the national lockdown in Spain, including going out to work or living with patients diagnosed with COVID-19. The authors warn of th



					scitechdaily.com


----------



## Merowig (17 Nov 2020)

My sister in law and her boyfriend completely paranoid on Covid (I do not want to go into details but they behave embarrassing and ridiculous) - but they own a dog - so thanks a lot for the articles - that will be now a lot of fun and entertainment


----------



## IsleOfMan (19 Nov 2020)

I have a son who lives in a high rise apartment block in China.  He seldom ventures outside and gets practically all foodstuffs delivered. When he does venture outside he is all masked up and social distances, washes hands etc.  You can even have a takeout coffee delivered.
He recently came down with sore throat, headaches and other symptoms. Not Covid.
He puts this down to having items delivered to his apartment.
So there is something in the above article.


----------



## peemac (19 Nov 2020)

It's the daily mail - you just can't take them seriously. 

They tend to have a scaremongering cancer story every few months - seems it's replaced by covid scaremongering. 

I remember their "fragranced candles could cause cancer" where they said naturally occurring limonene (from citrus) "could" be carcinogenic. 

If you worked out the risk, you'd need to be in a room of 100sq ft with no ventilation for several days a week over approximately 50 years burning several candles to have a slightly elevated risk. 

But that didn't stop the mail.


----------



## IsleOfMan (19 Nov 2020)

peemac said:


> It's the daily mail - you just can't take them seriously.


I think it was the University of Granada and the Andalusian school of public health that did the survey and not the Daily Mail.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (19 Nov 2020)

Wow, do the dogs wear tinfoil hats too?
Wow ..........


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (19 Nov 2020)

Grizzly said:


> Spanish study finds dog owners have 78% higher risk of catching Covid
> 
> 
> Researchers at the University of Granada and the Andalusian School of Public Health in Spain found owning a dog increased risk by a similar amount as continuing to go into work in person.
> ...


----------



## peemac (28 Nov 2020)

IsleOfMan said:


> I think it was the University of Granada and the Andalusian school of public health that did the survey and not the Daily Mail.


It's a rubbish research article that has not had any peer review. Doesn't make any connection except a cursory one based on nothing. 

Perfect rubbish for the daily mail reader.


----------

